# Need help with Blizzard Plow light wiring.



## Stuiez (Nov 24, 2013)

Hi All, 

New guy here. Having an issue with my lights. Thanks in advance for your help.

Its a Blizzard plow (7.5' I think) on a 2006 Chev 2500.

When switched to plow lights I get:

-Plow low beams and turn signals work, Truck headlights are off.
-No marker lights, No high beams on plow lights. (Is this normal?)

When switched to truck lights I get:

-Plow lights off, Truck lights on as normal.
-Drivers side high beam on as well and the high beam switch in the truck does nothing.

I think the package was originally for a 88-98 GM truck. When I bought it, everything was on a Toyota Tacoma and it all worked fine. I bought the head light adapter harnesses and plugged everything in without cutting any wires. I've checked the relays and they seem to be good. Any info would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

What blizzard is it. Ph1 or dd blizzard?


----------



## Stuiez (Nov 24, 2013)

Don't know. It's this one...


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Ph1 or predd blizzard


----------



## Stuiez (Nov 24, 2013)

It's a power hitch set up. I'm gonna guess its PH1. It's not PH2. I've looked online and I don't know what dd or predd is. Sorry.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Dd= duglas dynamics,,western fisher owners 
Predd= before they were bought out. While different setup 
How many relays do u have?


----------



## Stuiez (Nov 24, 2013)

2 per side. 4 total


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok. First. Look at them all and make sure there nit corroded. Pull the relays out look at em etc..


----------



## Stuiez (Nov 24, 2013)

All connections look good. The relays are new.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok. And there the relays that have the 87a pin correct. It should be 5 pins


----------



## Stuiez (Nov 24, 2013)

Yes. 5 pins each


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok. Making sure you have the right relays. 
Gunna have to do so digging for the manual 
No maker lights on plow at all? The plow light switch dont matter. Try bulb? Test light it?


----------



## Stuiez (Nov 24, 2013)

Right. Everything works when I supply direct power to test bulbs but not when hooked up normal.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

from the manual
verify the grn/ylw wire for gnd is connected
verify the blk/wht wire for pwr is connected
grey wire is your pking light, ck the connector at the truck(where you spliced into the factory harness) then that wire feeds the light relays via a blk/wht wire. from what the manual states


----------

